# Kahr PM9 slide release



## john doe.

I looked at a Kahr PM9 today. Beautiful gun and it felt good in my hand and would conceal good. Problem- I had to use my other hand to release the slide catch. My gun hand was not strong enough. I don’t have that problem with my Glock. Anyone else experience this problem with the Kahr?


----------



## hberttmank

No.


----------



## yankeedoodle

tnoisaw said:


> I looked at a Kahr PM9 today. Beautiful gun and it felt good in my hand and would conceal good. Problem- I had to use my other hand to release the slide catch. My gun hand was not strong enough. I don't have that problem with my Glock. Anyone else experience this problem with the Kahr?


Had the same problem with the PM9093. It took a 5# maul to get it to release and the edges were so sharp you could cut yourselve with it. Poor finish work. Even poorer QC.:smt011 :smt011


----------



## jmz5

I have a pm9 for my CCW, it likes to eat hornady 147gr TAP like they are going out of style.:mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham

tnoisaw said:


> I looked at a Kahr PM9 today. Beautiful gun and it felt good in my hand and would conceal good. Problem- I had to use my other hand to release the slide catch. My gun hand was not strong enough. I don't have that problem with my Glock. Anyone else experience this problem with the Kahr?


Heavy springs and small, flat slide stop make it difficult on some guns. Just give the slide a quick yank with your support hand instead. That's how I release the slide on all guns since I went to the Glock design and abandoned the 1911. It's reasonably fast, very positive, and works on all guns.

No, you won't win a speed reloading contest with this technique, but real life isn't the IPSC range, and the PM9 isn't meant for shooting cardboard targets.


----------



## LFK

I love my PM 9. It's my daily carry gun, and surprised me with its accuracy and the joy of shooting it. I was prepared to be unhappy...with such a small .9mm, but I couldn't be happier.

That said, the slide stop is tough to disengage, and even harder to get out for field stripping....whew, the things built tight.


----------



## nukehayes

I dont wanna sound stupid, but was the empty mag still in when you tried to release the slide? I have caught myself several times trying to do that.


----------



## Dave James

Sling-shot method is best IMO, for pocket rockets, and is what I use on my Kahrs{also left handed},,, I did find that during the break in peorid that the slide release smoothed up some. I used a swiss file and broke the edges just a tiny bit on it to help it along in the sharp/cutting issue


----------



## James NM

Actually, the Kahr's are designed for the slide release to be difficult to operate when an empty magazine is installed. When you place a loaded mag in the gun, the slide releases much easier. This is supposed to help prevent a shooter in a self defense situation from accidentally reloading/ charging his gun with an empty magazine. The reasoning is that the high stress and likely low light conditions of a shooting might cause one under duress to accidentally reinsert the empty magazine instead of the fresh one.


----------



## JimmySays

My Kahr is smooth. Bought it used though, might be a break in issue. Except for the edges.


----------



## camper

I have about 900 rounds through my PM9 and the slide release is smooth as silk with a loaded magazine.


----------



## sfmittels

Frankly, I'm left-handed and couldn't care less about the slide release. Most small caliber-to-weight handguns have too strong a recoil spring for me to release the slide anyway. I just slingshot the slide with everything and have no problems. When you're left-handed, practice truly does make perfect.


----------



## JeffWard

The slide release in a Kahr is designed to be very heavy on an empty magazine. On a loaded mag, it will release fine. On an empty mag well, it will release fine. SAFETY precaution built in by Kahr to keep you from closing it w/ an empty clip... OOPS!


----------

